# Hanging Fabric from Ceiling



## stacdc (Jul 19, 2017)

Can you staple the fabric to a command strip and put the command strip on the ceiling? 

(If not obvious, I suggest staple to the Command because I don't think the fabric would stick to the adhesive.)


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used command hooks before to hang a large plastic sheet. I had mixed luck removing the command hooks/strips afterwards when we moved. I would suggest putting painter's tape up first, and then put the command hooks over top of them or use duct tape.
The command hooks I used at the ones that have the metal hook that swings freely so you can use it at different angles. Just make sure you account for the weight of the fabric and hang the correct amount of hooks to support it.

Depending on the height of your ceiling, you could use a pop up tent if you know anyone with one. They cover anywhere between an 8x8 up to a 12x12 area... I know that might be a bit strange, but I'm just throwing ideas out.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

It will all depend on the weight and thickness of the fabric. I did a similar look using bed sheets in a small bedroom. They were light enough to use standard thumbtacks. However, you run the risk of the tack falling out and someone stepping on it. I had an acoustic ceiling so there were areas where the tacks had issues - most notably there the fabrics overlapped making them thicker. A few larger staples were used in those sections, but they left more permanent marks in the ceiling. If this is non acoustic ceiling, you could probably get away with staples and then touch up paint after taking it down. I had two sheets in the ceiling and then I had sheets in large bunches going down each corner for a faux column type of look. Google 'fabric draping ceiling gypsy' for some inspiration. We had a glass coffee table that we covered with a white bed sheet and put a black light under the table which made the fabric glow on all sides - great effect for the fortune teller room. If this is a high ceiling and you are using true fabric, not a bed sheet, you can probably stretch from wall to wall instead of attaching it to the ceiling. However, this will now add more weight and you may need a strong attachment - however, it's in the walls now which may be easier to touch up any holes/hooks when the event is over.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks all, these are are helpful ideas and comments . 
I've had mixed results with command strips too, and I also use thumbtacks for a lot of random ceiling needs, I am less trusting of them for this ide

The tent idea got me thinking - I may compare cost of finding a cheapo tent canopy (well, more than 1) VS just sort of doing my own tent frames via PVC pipes and then just draping the materials on those .

Hmmmm ??????


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Glitterati said:


> Thanks all, these are are helpful ideas and comments .
> I've had mixed results with command strips too, and I also use thumbtacks for a lot of random ceiling needs, I am less trusting of them for this ide
> 
> The tent idea got me thinking - I may compare cost of finding a cheapo tent canopy (well, more than 1) VS just sort of doing my own tent frames via PVC pipes and then just draping the materials on those .
> ...


I have had really great luck with the 3M Command hooks, but I really like the idea of renting or purchasing an inexpensive tent canopy. I bought one once for my fortune teller tent at a Mardi Gras Voodoo Party and it worked great. I just don't remember where I purchased it.

I just want to add another hanging option for anyone else who may check out this thread:
*
If you have a drop ceiling -- and many offices do -- with metal grids that hold the ceiling tiles, the grids are MAGNETIC. Purchase strong (hold 3 pounds or more) magnetic hooks on eBay or Amazon and you can hang drapes, curtains, backdrops, deocorations, etc from the drop ceiling grids.*


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

I learned so many things from this thread that were obvious but I never thought of!
-painters tape first
-lite under the glass table w/ drape
-magnetic ceiling tile

Thanks


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey, have you started on your ceiling yet? I just got the idea to do a fortune teller room last week, so now I'm googling and Pinteresting like crazy haha. I'm going to buy a bunch of fabric from Walmart. I was looking online and they're selling costume satin for $5.91 per 3 yards. 

Has anyone done this in a room with a ceiling fan? Mine is just your standard white ceiling fan and definitely doesn't go with the fortune teller look, so I'm debating how I could cover the blades. I might be able to pin the fabric to the ceiling between the blades and have it kind of drape under them. 

I'm also debating on what to do with the light in the fan. We usually replace a lot of the lights in the house with red or black lights, but I don't think that's the look I want for this. I was thinking putting a battery operated LED in the light cover (and using that instead of the bulb) would look cool. We did that in our kitchen one year with those flashing ice cube lights and it looked really cool.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

If you don't want to put holes in your ceiling, maybe you can string fishing line from the top of the molding over the doors and windows and hang it from that.


----------

